# China Slingshot Competition



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Forum friends, Hello! In October 28th this year, there was a big slingshot race in Chengdu all over China. I hope friends from all over the world who love slingshot will join us and contact our friends who want to join us. Sign up. Check out.HTTP:/ / zgdgss.com


----------



## lyx121 (Jul 24, 2017)

Forum friends, you are good! This year, October 28th, there is a large Slingshot Competition in Chengdu city. China friends here, are willing to participate in the country? I hope you can attend.! want to participate in. Friends can contact here. Understand, apply http:// zgdgss.com


----------

